# JD 2003 990 tractor won't start



## leslie52 (Nov 21, 2011)

tractor quick suddenly while plowing snow. An old battery ground terminal was corroded off. The entire cable was replaced. The battery was charged, cleaned and reinstalled. The tractor has juice to the lights/starter will function, but no start. Other batteries were tried as well. Also, the old JD ground cable has to be connected to the new replacement cable in order for the starter to work(the lights work regardless). It seems like the engine is not getting fuel. As far as I know, safety features are functioning, the fuel filter is full and the fuse box has been checked. Thank you in advance for any help. I am a very inexperienced mechanic so please reply in lay terms.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Well welcome to the forum Leslie. I happen to own a 2004 990 and was curious if you can hear the fuel pump when you turn the key on? The only other thing I can think of is maybe the fuel cut off solonoid is bad.


----------

